# 18x8.5 rims



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If no one answers you, these threads should get you close to an answer. I have a set of Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's on my lowered Cruze and after about a year, the springs settled and if I am going over bumpy roads it will rub up front on the inner plastic and it has rubbed through to the sheet metal at the top, but no real damage though.

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's 
*Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread* 
*Official Lowered Cruze Photo Thread* 
Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze. 
Cruze OEM Wheel Options


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm about to put that size on my Gen 2. Eibach lowering springs are in the plan for the future as well to drop it about an inch or so


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

i plan on running coil overs. need the adjust ability for the seasons here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bynz28 said:


> i plan on running coil overs. need the adjust ability for the seasons here.


I'd get a set if I could find some that would start off at stock ride height. Then I Could go down from there and back up for the winter. The ones I've seen that list specs all start at a minimum of about 60mm drop which is about 2.5 inches. That's further than I want to go period lol.


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

have you looked on carid.com? i found some for the 1st gen with a minimum of a 1/2 inch drop. they might have some for your second gen


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bynz28 said:


> have you looked on carid.com? i found some for the 1st gen with a minimum of a 1/2 inch drop. they might have some for your second gen


Not until you mentioned it. They list three:

Ksport, 0.5"-2" drop, $935
GodSpeed, 1-3" drop, $630
D2, 0-2" drop, $1040

Might be saving for a KSport set....

Cruze Culture lists those three plus two more but neither lists ride height: Coilovers


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

im trying to decide between godspeed, five 8 industries, or Megan racing


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm leaning away from those two because they're so colored. The others with little bits of color is fine. Then again you won't see too much of them once its all said and done.

Looked at Megan - nothing for 2nd gen -_-


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

i don't mind the color gives more of a hint that there's more to the car.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

If I could find a set thats red I'd be in lol


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

could get them powder coated


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I was thinking that but that means disassembling them to get that done. Painting would be easier but nowhere near as durable.


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

i need the extra durability due to the salt here


----------

